# Inshore Sheepshead Tides



## WilcoSportsman (Jan 21, 2019)

Read an article last year in GON about sheepshead fishing inshore docks/structure during February and March.

Have never specifically tried for sheepshead, but want to get the boat out a little earlier and try something different. The article gave good pointers on the type of structure to look for and target. 

To those with experience, what is the best tide to catch sheepshead inshore around docks/other structure? I know that you can catch fish on all tides/times of day, but I always tend to have the best success with reds and trout on the outgoing/incoming. Would imagine that sheepshead would follow the same pattern.

In uncharted waters, any advice or personal experience is appreciated.


----------



## lonewolf247 (Jan 21, 2019)

WilcoSportsman said:


> Read an article last year in GON about sheepshead fishing inshore docks/structure during February and March.
> 
> Have never specifically tried for sheepshead, but want to get the boat out a little earlier and try something different. The article gave good pointers on the type of structure to look for and target.
> 
> ...




We used to catch ice chest full of them in Grand Isle La. many years ago. We would fish off of the fishing bridge back then.  There were barnacles on the old pilings, and sheepshead  would be all around them.

The best bait to use was sand crabs, or fiddler crabs.  They would bite on shrimp too, but the small crabs were the best. The best locations I could advise would be around old structures, rock jetties, pilings, anything of that sort.

Can't really give you much advise on the tides.  Seems like we did the best when the tides were going out.


----------



## Uptonongood (Jan 22, 2019)

They are pretty wary so ease up to piling/docks. Fish quietly with your line within a foot of the structure.  If you are using fiddlers and not feeling the “bite”, you are feeding a sheepshead.  If you use shrimp, use smaller shrimp threaded on the hook tail first so that the barb of the hook is buried in the head.


----------



## Rhodes (Jan 22, 2019)

I always target my sheephead during the slack periods of the tide (high or low) when I can put my fiddler right next to the structure and it not float off. I always use a slip-cork set-up as opposed to the bottom rig.


----------



## Rob G (Jan 23, 2019)

The slower the tidal movement the better, at least for me. Anywhere where there is structure (pilings, wrecks, blow downs, etc ...) all produce. Fiddlers are a great bait. However, freshly scraped barnacles work great as well. Shrimp does ok. Another important factor is the hook and rig you plan on using - I like a Carolina style rig with a 1/0 owner hook. Good luck!


----------



## GSUbackwoods (Jan 23, 2019)

We have been catching them in both incoming and outgoing even through the tide changes, seems to be a good bite sofar this year


----------



## WilcoSportsman (Jan 23, 2019)

Thanks for the advice.

Makes sense to want a slack or real lazy tide so the bait doesn't drift.

Will post some pictures if all goes well.


----------

